# Mud Minnow Pattern



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ... Does anyone have a good pattern that would suit our skill level?


I'm partial to the "muddler minnow". Good top water action in the grass and on open flats. Sorry for the bad cel phone image.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

this is a traditional muddler pattern - which is really a trout streamer.  You'll need to adapt the tail for salt.  The hard part will be spinning the hair and then trimming to get the shape you want.

http://www.flyfishersrepublic.com/patterns/muddler-minnow/

You might consider a clouser if your just learning to tie.  Its a simple pattern to start with and Reds will eat it just fine.  You can use buck tail in any color that matches the bait your trying to match.  Don't be afraid to experiment with colors as well.  I always like to have a purple clouser with me because its the last color to drop out of the spectrum and you frequently fish them deep.

I've starting tying mine using synthetic hair for the first layer and then buck tail for the top layer.  The synthetic hair doesn't float and will help promote proper orientation of the fly in the water.

You'll find lots a places on the web for the recipe.  When I'm learning to tie a new fly I buy one or two as examples and copy those until I feel like I've got the basics of it down.

Good Luck

(edited for spelling)


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

found an actual "mud minnow" here.  http://flytyingyakfisherman.blogspot.com/2010/12/mud-minnow.html

a completely different fly.  Maybe this is what you were after.  You'll see a different variation of this fly here, http://www.eastcut.com/mudMinnows.php.  This one is pretty straightforward, basically a little flash, then the rabbit tail, a hackled collar and a crystal flash nose.  Glue on some eyes and your good to go.

Ifly's fly is something of an amalgamation of the two and a very good looking fly.  The spun head is going to keep it up in the water column unless you do something to sink it.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks guys, i've pretty much got the clouser down but I was looking for a closer imitation. these all look good to me I really like that one with the palmered hackle for lower in the water column and the muddler minnow for up top


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> thanks guys, i've pretty much got the clouser down but I was looking for a closer imitation. these all look good to me I *really like that one with the palmered hackle for lower in the water column and the muddler minnow for up top*


There is a version of the muddler that has lead eyes and the bottom hair is shaved flat. I was hoping the guy who ties it would see your thread. If he doesn't, maybe I will post a picture of his fly. Or I might tie up something like it. It's about time for me to get my winter tying done.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I took a stab at the mud minnow off that site.  It seems pretty straight forward except gluing the eyes to the crystal chenille, which is a bit of a problem I will work on.  

If you look at the picture on the commercial site, you'll see what looks like buck tail or supreme hair supporting the zonler strip.

So steps to assemble are

tie in flash

tie in buck tail

set zonker strip with 3 wraps

set a couple of hackle feathers

wind thread forward to anchor point for chenille

palmer hackle forward and tie off

tie in chenille and take thread forward to nose.  leave room for weed guard.

wind chenille forward and secure

install weed guard

whip finish

glue on eyes

catch fish

You'll have to tie a few to get the proportions the way you want.  replacing eye with dumbbell makes more sense for construction but obviously affects where it will ride in the column.

have fun  with it.

(edited for grammar)


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

This one slays Reds around here, which is very similar to Jax waters:http://thecharlestonangler.com/product/F2705.html


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> This one slays Reds around here, which is very similar to Jax waters:http://thecharlestonangler.com/product/F2705.html


Bone Head, this is the fly (linked above) that I was hoping Mike would post. It works great on the bottom. Thanks, Tyger.  

This fly (the one in the middle) is the one that I tie and throw for the middle of the water column. Has bead chain eyes. The reds seem to like it. Very easy to tie. Has the hackle, like you were asking for. "All natural".  ;D


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah, those look good IFly.  I'm not really happy with the one I posted yet.  That was just a 1st stab at it.  I'd like a tighter connection between the hackle collar and the zonker strip.  Also rabbit tends to slip around a bit after it gets wet so I'd want to work on anchoring that better - maybe even a single wrap to help with the collar.

Lots of good ideas to throw at reds though.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

This has worked very well for us..for reds, specks, and more...

http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/video.jsp?bclid=17709853001&bctid=1270733119


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

That one from charleston looks pretty cool, should be out atleast once this weekend and I'm getting ready to tie some up so I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------

